# BLCK Vapour - OOO Flavors Thread



## Richio (22/5/17)

Banana Taffy Concentrate (OOO)
Bavarian Cream Concentrate (OOO)
Blue Raspberry Concentrate (OOO)
Blueberry Juicy Concentrate (OOO)
Burnt Sugar Concentrate (OOO)
Cake Yellow Concentrate (OOO)
Cake Batter Concentrate (OOO)
Caramel Popcorn Concentrate (OOO)
Carrot Cake Concentrate (OOO)
Cheesecake Concentrate (OOO)
Coconut Milk Concentrate (OOO)
Cookie Dough Concentrate (OOO)
Cream (Milky) Concentrate (OOO)
Custard Concentrate (OOO)
Dragon Fruit Concentrate (OOO)
French Tost Concentrate (OOO)
Fruity Flakes Concentrate (OOO)
Glazed Donut Concentrate (OOO)
Glucose Concentrate (OOO)
Golden Sponge Cakes Concentrate (OOO)
Gummy Bear Concentrate (OOO)
Kiwi Natural Concentrate (OOO)
Mango Concentrate (OOO)
Mango Candy Concentrate (OOO)
Marshmallow Cereal Concentrate (OOO)
Milk Shake Vanilla Concentrate (OOO)
Milk Tea Concentrate (OOO)
Milkshake Banana Concentrate (OOO)
Orange Sherbert Concentrate (OOO)
Pie Crust Concentrate (OOO)
Pineapple Concentrate (OOO)
Pop Pastry Concentrate (OOO)
Pound Cake Concentrate (OOO)
Powdered Sugar Concentrate (OOO)
Red Square Candy Concentrate (OOO)
Rice Milk Concentrate (OOO)
Speckled Flakes Concentrate (OOO)
Strawberry (ripe) Concentrate (OOO)
Strawberry Candy Rocks Concentrate (OOO)
Strawberry Cheesecake Concentrate (OOO)
Strawberry Fruit Concentrate (OOO)
Strawberry Milk Concentrate (OOO)
Strawberry Yogart / yoghurt Concentrate (OOO)
Sugar Cone Concentrate (OOO)
Sweet Cream Concentrate (OOO)
Sweetner Concentrate (OOO)
Vanilla Cupcake Concentrate (OOO)
Vanilla Custard Concentrate (OOO)
Vanilla Frosting Concentrate (OOO)
Vanilla waffer Concentrate (OOO)
Watermelon Candy Rocks Concentrate (OOO)
Watermelon Concentrate (OOO)

- Click Here to view awesomeness - 
​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (22/5/17)

Do not be shy...tell us more!


----------



## RichJB (22/5/17)

Hangsen? Purilum? FE? OoO? The suspense is killing us.


----------



## Patrick (22/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Hangsen? Purilum? FE? OoO? The suspense is killing us.



Just remember @RichJB you are not buying anything new apart from the re-stocks. That's also what I'm telling myself. Don't falter.


----------



## RichJB (22/5/17)

Read my lips: no new concentrates. [/George Bush senior]

I've actually been pretty good at staying on the restocks-only wagon. But when I do lapse, I do it in a Keith sort of way. As in Richards and Moon.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/5/17)

New logo and website! 
Much easier to navigate and search!!!

Nice one @Richio!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> New logo and website!
> Much easier to navigate and search!!!
> 
> Nice one @Richio!



You are right @Rude Rudi 

Wait a minute
BLCK has gone orange 

Nice one @Richio !

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (29/5/17)

The new "Add to cart" icon in the top right corner is a real winner, especially as it allows you to select different sizes as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Patrick (29/5/17)

Silver said:


> You are right @Rude Rudi
> 
> Wait a minute
> BLCK has gone orange
> ...



So Orange is the new Black.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Max (29/5/17)

Hi at @Richio - Awesome Website Upgrade -   - Please Please can you look at changing the Font from Black to White in the Search Field.

Just a suggestion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (31/5/17)

Fingers crossed for some Hangsen or OOO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (5/6/17)

OP Updated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/6/17)

Anyone used OOO before? How does it compare to TFA?


----------



## RichJB (5/6/17)

@SmokeyJoe, I am currently doing single flavour testing on selected OOO flavours. I will report back on them in due course. From what I've heard so far, their "signature" flavour (like Holy Vanilla is the DIYFS signature flavour) is Cream Milky. As the name suggests, it's a milky cream that has been very well received by the community. There is a small handful of OOO reviews on Reddit but nothing exhaustive yet.

From what I've tested so far, I don't think one can draw a comparison to TFA. All lines have their hits and misses, their authentic and their artificial profiles, their more potent and less potent flavours. OOO will follow that trend. I think it's a case of looking at the individual flavour rather than the brand. TFA Strawberry Ripe being universally popular doesn't mean you'd use TFA Honey, and Honey being universally reviled doesn't mean you wouldn't use Vanilla Swirl. As with all brands, it's a case of picking the bangers and avoiding the duds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------

